

Ask HN: Feedback on an Open Source business model - iloveponies

Despite the fact I feel quite strongly about using, contributing and writing open source software I've decided to start writing paid for software to be put on the various app store/marketplaces. Most business models I've seen around writing or contributing to open source software tend to be entirely service and support orientated - something I'm not interested in doing. Instead, the model I want to try is releasing software initially paid for proprietary, and then after a set amount of time (say 6-18 months, or when sales go below a threshold) release the code in its entirety under an open source license.<p>However, I'm unsure of this model for a few reasons. If potential customers are aware of this "approaching open sourcing", will there be a significant portion who'll just wait? If they are not aware of this event, would they feel ripped off or less hesitant to purchase any other software I write in the future? Are there ways of hopefully mitigating both these potential issues - and is there anyone here who has done something like this successfully?
======
hdeo
Charging for something when you know you are going to give away = Not a good
idea. If there is existing market that you can reach, you can go with paid
option. Else start with open source and then add either paid version (more
features) or supported version (dual license). Service in cloud is another
option.

~~~
ikilledkojack
Why isn't it a good idea?

------
tlack
What about releasing a minimal skeleton version as open source and free in the
app store, but keeping the feature-laden edition as closed source and pay?

